# Learn arab?



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello,
So I am new in Cairo, I arrived one week ago, and I really would like to learn Arab.... Do you have any good school to suggest?
Thanks a lot
L.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

I have studied at the International Language Institute in Mohandiseen (which is also sometimes known as the British School but there's a huge mix of nationalities). I thought the ILI was very good although it is meant to be slightly more expensive than other language schools and has a traditional way of teaching. International Language Institute

There is also Kalimat in Mohandiseen but I have heard mixed reviews (such as not enough students at a particular level so they mix levels). Friends of mine have also taken private classes at 4 U Arabic school which is downtown Arabic programs 2008.
Despite the terrible name, a number of friends who have studied there gave it good reviews and said it was cheaper than ILI. 

It depends what you are looking for. I found that studying at ILI was a good way to meet other people in Cairo but I would consider taking private classes at 4 u arabic school next time I take a course.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

helloegypt said:


> Hello,
> So I am new in Cairo, I arrived one week ago, and I really would like to learn Arab.... Do you have any good school to suggest?
> Thanks a lot
> L.


I've never taken any courses, just got a book and mingled with people


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

well one of best places is fajr school 13 rashdan st from messaha square in dokki,u can take pvt calsses with certified egy teachers,female teachers r available too
kalimat school in mohandsein behind moustafa mahmoud square is not that profesional
AUC in cairo guess has good programs too
but so far my non arab speaker friends toldme fajr is the best


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Once more I find it necessary to warn people especially womenon this forum not to agree to meet strange men on your own. 
There are a lot of men on this forum who appear to want to be helpful when in reality they are after something from you.
Please beware.
Take advice from Khater and go to a recognised language school, do not accept lessons from individuals that you do not know well.

Veronica


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica maybe you should put a sticky up about these men, as you know I did warn people off but got fed up with the abuse I got for it. Also alot of these men just come back with other ids.


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 19, 2009)

helloegypt said:


> Hello,
> So I am new in Cairo, I arrived one week ago, and I really would like to learn Arab.... Do you have any good school to suggest?
> Thanks a lot
> L.


Hi,

like Sam I just learned with a book an CDs. When your motivates it doesn`t matter if you learn at a school or at home. And when your living there you always get enough opportunities to practise...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Veronica maybe you should put a sticky up about these men, as you know I did warn people off but got fed up with the abuse I got for it. Also alot of these men just come back with other ids.


I will do a sticky when I have afew mintures to spare.
In the meantime if anyone has concerns about any of these posters feel free to pm me.

Veronica


----------

